# What to put on the maverick?



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thinking bout a set of 28 or 29.5 ol2s all skinnys or maybe a set of all wide 28s opinions?? Im leaning towards the 28s skinnys right now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Punkinhead (Aug 17, 2012)

The 29.5 ride a lil smoother. I would go that route.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd go skinny 28 OL2. A guy on the HL forums has them and says he goes through everything his buddy with 29.5 OL2 goes, and when one gets stuck so does the other. That pretty much sums it up. I'd go with the 28OL2!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> Thinking bout a set of 28 or 29.5 ol2s all skinnys or maybe a set of all wide 28s opinions?? Im leaning towards the 28s skinnys right now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


For a sxs I definitely say go big or go home! You know I love my wides too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I kinda wanna stay with the 28s due to price and weight savings for only a inch less im at just over 13 in of gc with stock tires so that 1 in won't hurt but at the same time the bigger the better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

101 HP!!!! Throw some fat nasty's under that unit!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i agree with fatties. i mean u got that skinny light weight bike with no backside. that girl needs some Double D's!!! bigger is always better.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll say this- the 29.5 OL2's pull really hard, and are a beast of a tire. My Commander handles them pretty well and I'm sure the Maverick will handle them just fine.


----------

